# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  إعادة إفتتاح منتديات الكتب المصورة ومنتديات المخطوطات

## أبو عبدالله السلفي

تعلن إدارة شبكة الكتب والمخطوطات المصورة عن إعادة افتتاح منتديات الكتب المصورة ، ومنتديات المخطوطات ، بعد أن تعرضتا لمشكلة في سرفر الشركة المستضيفة ، نتج عنه فقد جزء كبير من المشاركات ، وبيانات العضوية لمن سجل بعد تاريخ 25/8/2007م ، فعلى الراغبين في المشاركة إعادة التسجيل ، مع شكرنا لجميع من سأل عنا ، أو اتصل بنا. والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم .
منتديات الكتب المصورة
www.pdfbooks.net/vb
منتديات المخطوطات
www.makhtoot.com/vb

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلامٌ عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فتقبل الله تعالى منا ومنكم القيام والصيام وصالح الأعمال، وكل عامٍ أنتم بخير،
ولعلك تراني عما قليل على ملتقى المخطوطات، إن شاء الله تعالى

وفقك الله ورعاك

----------


## أبو عبدالله السلفي

ساهم معنا؟ 



كيف تساهم معنا ؟
أخي الكريم : تستطيع المساهمة معنا في منتديات الكتب المصورة ، والمخطوطات بعدة وسائل ؛ منها :
1- أن تساهم بالكتابة ونشر بحوثك المتخصصة في التعريف بالكتب ونقدها، والمخطوطات وتحقيقها
2- أن تشارك بموضوعاتك التي سبق أن نشرتها في المنتديات الأخرى 
3- أن تنشر رابط المنتديات في المواقع الأخرى .www,pdfbooks.net/vb
www.makhtoot.com/vb
4- إذا رأيت دراسة جادة مفيدة عن شخصية أو كتاب ، أو عن مواضيع مفيدة ، أثناء تجولك على الشبكة تراها مناسبة للمنتديات ؛ فابعث بها إلينا .
وفقنا الله وإياك للتعاون على البر والتقوى ..

----------


## أبو طلال العنزي

أخي الكريم لم أستطع الدخول على منتديات الكتب المصورة منذ مدة فهل من طريق ؟

----------


## اسعد

منتدى الكتب المصورة مغلق

----------


## سمير بن لوصيف

نعم هو مغلق

----------


## أبو الفداء أحمد بن طراد

ماذا حدث لمنتدى الكتب المصورة

----------


## احمد الفار

يبدو أن هناك مشكلة

----------


## خزانة الأدب

لم أجد مشكلة، وقد شاركت في غير موضوع اليوم

----------


## احمد الفار

مشكلتى مع منتديات الكتب المصورة اننى عندما افتحها تعطينى هذه الرسالة شركة النداوى نعتذر للإخوة الزوار ,, تم إيقاف الموقع من قبل الشركة المستضيفة , نرجو من مالك الموقع مراجعة الشركة .

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،





> مشكلتى مع منتديات الكتب المصورة اننى عندما افتحها تعطينى هذه الرسالة شركة النداوى نعتذر للإخوة الزوار ,, تم إيقاف الموقع من قبل الشركة المستضيفة , نرجو من مالك الموقع مراجعة الشركة .


فقد وقعت في المشكلة نفسها بالأمس، وما زال الحال على ذلك

----------


## د محمد البدري

انا عضو في منتديات الكتب المصورة وقد دخلت الى الموقع المذكور كعادتي فأصابني فايروس ادى بي الى فرمتة الكومبيوتر وكنت اظن ان ذلك ليس من الموقع وبعد الفرمته دخلت مرة اخرى وتكررت عندي الحالة والآن هناك اعلان من شركة google بشأن الموقع ان الدخول الى الموقع قد يسبب ضررا في الجهاز ولا اعلم ماذا حل بهذا الموقع المتميز الذي كثيراً ما اعطانا من نفائس الكتب المصورة .

----------


## عبد السلام الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  لم يفتح الموقع معي   فما الخطب الذي أصاب هذا المنتدى المبارك أرجو توضيح المشكلة فهذه هي الرسالة التي تظهر لي عند طلب الموقعFatal error: Cannot redeclare t8fro() (previously declared in /home/pdfbooks/public_html/vb/index.php(1) : eval()'d code:1) in */home/pdfbooks/public_html/vb/includes/config.php(1) : eval()'d code* on line *1*

----------


## أبو عبدالله الحجازي

السلام عليكم..
بعد أن كان الاخوة القائمين على المنتدى يقومون بالصيانة إذ بهذه الفيروسات تفسد علينا عودتة الموقع..
وهو مستهدف من أهل الإحراف كالرافضة وغيرهم لما يحتويه من مواد تفضحهم وتعري باطلهم.. والله المستعان..

----------


## عبد السلام الجزائري

نسأل الله أن يعيده إلينا غانما سالما وأن يحفظنا من شر كل حاسد وحاقد

----------


## بن رشيد

اللهم عجل بعودة هذا المنتدى الرائع المفيد 
وفق الله القائمين على المواقع وأعانهم على إصلاح الخلل 
آميييييين

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

فعلا يا أفاضل ...
بعدما تعرض هذا الصرح العلمي - الذي قدم الكثير لطلبة العلم - لمحاولة اختراق من طرف هؤلاء الذين لا يخافون ربهم ، ها نحن الآن أمام الفيروسات التي عرقلت عودة منتدانا .
أعان الله الإخوة في الصيانة على معالجة المشكل ، ولا نقول إلا :
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## د محمد البدري

أعانكم الله وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وما هذا الا وسام يعلق على صدور القائمين بهذا المنتدى المبارك لأنه لو كان على غير الحق ما تعرض اليه الحاقدون الجاهلون بارك الله في عملكم وأثابكم ونحن ننتظر عودتكم بفارغ الصبر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## طالب الإيمان

الموقع بدأ يعمل من الأمس / و لله الحمدُ و المنّة / و لعنةُ اللهِ على الظالمين

----------


## القالية

موقع رائع

----------


## مثنى ألنعيمي

الموقع لا يعمل من جديد فماذا حل به يا كرام !!

----------


## عبوش عوض

*أليس هناك حل يا رجال ، لاستمرار إغلاق منتديات الكتب المصورة ؟؟ لماذا طال أمد هذه المشكلة ؟؟ ذلك الموقع كان طيبا ومفيدا للغاية ..*

----------


## احمد طويل

السلام اعليكم 
اتمنى ان افيدكم بهدا الموقع الجديد الدي يهتم بالمخطوطات والكتب والوثائق الرقمية ط°ط§ظƒط±ط© ط¹ظ…ط§ظ† آ» - ط§ظ„ط¥طµط¯ط§ط± ط§ظ„ط?ط¬ط±ظ?ط¨ظ? -

----------

